# Suggestions on Budget Bass Amplifier and Equalisation



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, Running a Marantz PM30se on a Pair of Goodmans Magnum SL's.

What Bass Amp would you recommend to power a Sub and also how would i connect it.

Im on a starter kit Budget because ive only just became Hooked.

Can i run a Plate amp or can i run a Crossover from a Pioneer SA-520 ( which has a built in Sub sonic filter) And run an efficient iso'd pair off twp 8 ohm Coils in a big Ported Cab?

Please help as i cant find any Google info so im kinda relying on this Wonderful Forum.

Also wondering who Runs any of these Amps now and what EQ's you use as ive just purchased one and would like to just bring up the Bass a little!

If not , what would you recommend currently on the Bay? 

Thanks.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Chris. Without knowing exactly what your budget or power requirements are, it is hard to make a really good recommendation. However, based on what you are telling us, I would recommend a standard plate amp to run your sub. I have no idea what your other equipment looks like, but it sounds like you are connecting everything with RCA 2-channel connections. If this is the case, then simply buy some RCA splitters and run the output from your audio source to the splitter and from there to the Marantz amp and the sub amp. All plate amps have adjustable crossovers and some have a single band EQ. My two recommendations would be the dayton amps at www.parts-express.com or the OAudio amps at www.oaudio.com

If you can give us some more info on your other equipment, sources, actual budget and power requirments, maybe we can narrow things down for you. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Chris... 

I merged your two threads since they are both asking for recommendations and somewhat go hand in hand.

If I understand you correctly... you are looking to increase your bass response and are wondering if you need to add another amplifier for the bass and/or an equalizer to help increase the bass response.

Currently you own a Pioneer SA-520 (an integrated amp), a Marantz PM30se amp and the only speakers you have are the Magnum SL's which have 12" drivers.

You state your budget is minimal, but can you give us a more precise estimate?

I am going to suggest that you are going to struggle to get the bass you are looking for out of the SL's. You really need to consider adding a dedicated sub. You can use the Pioneer SA-520 to power a passive sub, but the subsonic filter will not provide you with a crossover, which you will need as well. You might be better off looking at a used powered sub. Being in the UK, I am not sure where you would shop for used subs, but I would think there is somewhere to look.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi.

My source is my Xbox 360 Elite.

The Pioneer has a subsonic but im just thinking if i put a crossover between the amp and Woofer it should play flat from the Freq of the crossover to 0 with the Sub sonic off. am i right?

Because the Pioneer is 8 ohm channels im thinking of buying two Woofers of 8 ohm coils and using them as one efficient Driver is Iso so i can get the best out of the Amp as its low Power.

The SA 520 seemed to run the Goodmans really well with the bass but the Marantz sounds of alot nicer but is lacking the bass the Pioneer gave.

Ide rather add my own built source of Bass now because i dont want to spoil the sound as it is.

Buget for Plate Amp will be around £100 and ile construct my own Enclosure and see what Woofers are out there at the same time.


Thanks so far.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

In home theater, we put crossovers between the source and the amp. Also, the general rule of thumb is that you don't need or can hear bass below 20 Hz....though the bass-heads around here (myself included) generally want to get down to 10 Hz. That, however, requires a fairly significant raise in cost, so with your budget don't sweat it. I'm thinking that your situation really calls for a stand-alone crossover (example: link )

Just connect the output of the XBOX to the inputs of the crossover. Set the Xover where desired. Send the High to the Marantz and Goodmans. Send the low to the Pioneer and Sub.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

Im a Basshead have been for years , running Walled cars!

Need some low end at home now, my usual tuning freq is 25 hz in car.

Im liking the idea of 15-20hz for home use!

That x over looks ideal thanks.


Also what eq would you recomend for th marantz ? just so i can smooth it off a little more.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I suggested the standalone crossover because you don't have an actual home theater receiver. If you were to buy one with Audyssey Dynamic and 2EQ or similar, then you would get the crossover functionality, main speaker EQ and a whole lot more functionality....including surround sound, which I'm told is quite enveloping in some of these games. It looks like many of the offerings from Denon and Onkyo have such features, so you can look there. I don't know if it would break your budget, but you could probably sell some of your other amps that you wouldn't be using to offset some of the cost.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

Do EQ's change the sound of the output of the Amp if it was left flat , obviously depending on makes of Eq's ive seen so far between £30-100 ! on Ebay.

ie somthing like this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TECHNICS-SH-E...66:2|39:1|72:1690|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Auddyssey 2EQ and the newer MultEQ both use a microphone and test signals to calibrate and shape the output of the audio receiver such that it corrects for speaker and room acoustics to attain a flat response at the listening position. It does a lot more than a manual multiband equalizer like that.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

That sounds an awsome bit of kit.

Reminds me of the Alpine Imprint ( car version)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Christian. said:


> Im a Basshead have been for years , running Walled cars!
> 
> Need some low end at home now, my usual tuning freq is 25 hz in car.
> 
> Im liking the idea of 15-20hz for home use!


Just keep in mind that to achieve clean 15Hz in a home sub you need to spend alot more cash. DIY you can do it for around $600 but if your buying a consumer sub look at spending at least $1000 more if you want high SPL's. Home theater requires a much larger space than a car and thus your sub needs to produce much higher SPL at 15Hz to be felt. Music does not go below 25Hz but with BluRay movie soundtracks going into the 15 Hz range and below that changes alot of things.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking on JBL GT4's with 13mm of Xmax and an FS of 23hz.

Can be had for 25 quid here!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you provide a link to the parameters? I can't find a JBL GT4 with a Fs of 23 hz.


----------



## Christian. (Jun 16, 2009)

I correct myself....its 24.75


Frequency Response 28Hz - 450Hz
Sensitivity 93dB
Impedance 4 Ohms
Voice-Coil Diameter 50mm
Cut-Out Diameter 283mm
Mounting Depth 161mm
Overall Diameter 311mm
Vas 100.45 liter
Qts 0.43
Fs 24.75Hz
Qes 0.46
Qms 6.46
Sealed Enclosure (vol) 28L
Vented Enclosure (vol) 64L


----------

